# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Prevođenje s hrvatskog na engleski - hitno

## Fidji

Lijepo molim cure koje bi mogle intenzivno pomoći u periodu *01.08. - 07.08*. u prevodenju jednog dokumenta s hrvatskog *na engleski* da se jave ovdje. :wink:

----------


## ivarica

samo da malo ispravim fidji, ako netko moze pomoci jedan dan ili jednu stranicu - isto je super i molimo da se javi    :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Ako je jedna stranica, šaljite!
Više ne mogu, u gužvi sam.

----------


## ivarica

apricot, datum ti odgovoara? (1.-7. kolovoza)
ako nesto bude gotovo i prije, da li ti vise pase?

----------


## apricot

Što prije, to bolje!
Ali znaš da uvijek pronađemo način za dostavu :wink:

----------


## apricot

A što je s lekturama, to uvijek može!

----------


## Saradadevii

Fiji, moze jedna stranica; od preksutra sam na putu, ali sam od 2. do 5. 08. u Zagrebu.

----------


## emily

ja mogu 1-2 str, ali do 1.8, i poslije 7.8.  :Laughing:  
no kidding  :Smile:

----------


## renata

emily, nisam znala da mozes *na* engleski :shock:  :Smile: 

mislim da ce jedino ovako i ici - svatko po dve-tri stranice
pitala sam sestru, nadam se da ce i ona ponesto

----------


## ivarica

ok, imamo onda zasad pokriveno 5-6 stranica   :Laughing:  
moze jos netko? odlomak dva?

----------


## ivarica

zahvaljujemo svima koji su se javili, ovdje ili preko pp, prevodenje ovog dokumenta ipak odgadamo za jesen, tad cemo se javiti s apelom ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## hela187

ja sam slobodna, pa salji sto trebas!
helena

----------

